# door seals



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi don't know if it was on here or in practical motorhome about some thing to put on seals windows and doors have tried talc but this was better if any one knows of it please let me know away on Tuesday at last for 3months down Spain now my knees are OK kenny


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Silicone Spray Lubricant

Just ensure whatever you use it doesnt have petroleum in it.

In fact you can use silicone spray on pretty much anything (less things that need to grip like brakes, steering wheels etc) and it will protect them and make it damn easier to clean.


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

As "Bigcat" states Silicone Spray works great. After every trip I spray it everywhere as makes dash shine, bumpers like new and seals nice and clean and the windows don't stick to the rubber.


----------

